# It's triplets!



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Marigold blessed us with a doeling and 2 bucklings this afternoon...all gorgeous of course! :kidred::kidblue::kidblue:

She has such calm, easy labours. I thought for sure she was still in early labour so I came in the house for a sandwich, and promptly got called back to the barn, arrived just in time to see her pop out these 3 little ones. 

She lost her mucous plug literally seconds before the first one was born, little sneaky-pants! Tricolour doeling was first, textbook diving presentation. Black bucking was next back feet first. White buckling was last, showing one foot and a nose and as i was wondering if I'd need to go fish the second foot out, he just barreled right out. 

Doeling was a bit shaky on her feet at first but is doing great now. The bucklings are sturdy little fellows. Mom is doing just fine too. :stars:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

aww they are cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww cute! Congrats


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Cute, congrats!


----------



## shilohkikos (Nov 4, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Goats are so fun. They are cute! Congratulations!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So happy you had such an easy delivery and those babies are gorgeous. We had three sets of triplets this season and two needed the first one repositioned and pulled.
Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

They are really cute!! I'm glad the delivery went smoothly. It's always such a relief, isn't it?! 

Congratulations.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes it is a relief! Last year was my first kidding season and I was a bit naive so didn't really worry. This year I fretted for weeks before lol! But my philosophy is to prepare for the worst and expect the best, so I try to get all my bases covered but then focus on the likelihood of a positive outcome.

Marigold is just the world's easiest doe though, in all respects. She has an iron stomach and never has upset tummies, has never been ill and seems to have high natural resistant to parasites, gives tons of milk, is super easy on the stand, is such a loving mother, and to top it off she has fast, easy labours and makes beautiful babies. We are truly blessed to have her with us. 
:lovey:


----------

